# Corsair AX 750 Gold PSU, Garantie bis zum 03.04.2019



## Teutonnen (17. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der RMA meines Netzteiles. Da ich in nächster Zeit sowieso einen weiteren PC zusammenbaue, habe ich mir bereits ein weiteres Netzteil bestellt, es eilt also nicht - ich werde einfach das neue in meinem PC verbauen und das AX dann im anderen PC verwenden.


Fehlerbeschrieb:
Mein PC schmiert reproduzierbar unter geringer Last ab (Youtube-Videos, DVDs, Downloads, anspruchslose Spiele usw.).
Minidumps befinden sich im Zip-Ordner im Anhang.


Was ich bisher getestet habe:
-> Windows neu installiert und die neuesten Treiber von den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten installiert (keine Besserung)
-> Mainboard auf Brandspuren und defekte Leiterbahnen abgesucht (zumindest optisch keine gefunden)
->  Grafikkarten in separatem System einzeln getestet (liefen einwandfrei  durch mehrere Stunden Heaven DX11 Benchmark, Valley Benchmark,  Battlefield 3, Battlefield 4 Beta, CS 1.6, Rome 2 Total War und noch  einige mehr)
-> Den RAM ausgiebig getestet (pro Riegel 10 Stunden Memtest86, gebootet vom USB-Stick im BIOS-Mode)
-> Die Systemplatte überprüft (mit HDtune)
->  Die CPU in einem separaten System getestet (Sie ist komplett in Ordnung  und stabil - Getestet mit Prime96, LinX, Intel Burn Test, Sony Vegas  (100GB Videodatei) und den gleichen Spielen wie die Grafikkarten)
-> Die CPU mit fester Vcore getestet, um Instabilitäten durch Energiesparmodi auszuschliessen (keine Besserung)

Ich  denke also, zusammen mit den Bluescreen-Meldungen kann ich schon von  einem Fehler bei der Stromversorgung ausgehen, also -> Netzteil






Naja, jedenfalls...
Was genau muss ich für die RMA alles mitschicken?
-Netzteil (Klar  )
-Rechnung bzw. Quittung
-Sämtliche Kabel (Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Fehler aufgrund defekter Kabel oder aufgrund eines Defekts im Netzteil selber auftritt)
-Originalverpackung 
-> Sonst noch etwas? Vielleicht diese Minidumps oder ein Fehlerbeschrieb?



Freundliche Grüsse
Teutonnen


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi Teutonnen,

Einfach einen RMA-Antrag über unser System stellen. Die Rechnung und Dumps kannst du direkt im Ticket mit hochladen. Dann werden wir dir das Netzteil natürlich austauschen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke vielmals für die Antwort, aber ich glaube, ich werde die RMA über den Händler machen. Der Versand in die Niederlande kostet mich knapp 45.- (also etwa 30% des Kaufpreises ) und beim Händler kann ich es gratis vorbeibringen.
Das dauert dann vermutlich 1-2 Wochen länger, aber wie gesagt - es eilt nicht. Ich brauche es erst ende Dezember, ziemlich genau am 25.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Oktober 2013)

Sofern du aus Deutschland kommst, belaufen sich die Kosten auf etwa die Hälfte. Je nach Verpackungsgeschick auch noch günstiger. Wenn du es aber beim Händler vorbeibringen kannst, umso besser.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich komme aus der Schweiz.  

Aber der entsprechende Shop ist ca. 2km entfernt, da könnte ich sogar zu Fuss vorbei.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2013)

Aus der Schweiz ist es ja wirklich sehr teuer, aber wenn man den Shop um die Ecke hat, wird einem ja auch schnell geholfen.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Preise hier sind nicht mehr feierlich und ich habe übrigens recht gut geschätzt:
Ein Paket bis zu 5kg, Ausmasse bis zu 100x60x60 (L*B*H) in Westeuropa kostet 45.- versichert, B-Post.
Der Weg zum Händler kostet mich 5-10 Werktage längere Wartezeit und 20 Minuten per Drahtesel.


----------

